# pics of setups



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

anyone have any pics of there setups in there trunks. Im very interested in seeing some 200sx trunks. thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Not a 200sx, but
http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/audio/installc_01.jpg
http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/audio/installc_02.jpg


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

How did you keep the sub from sliding during your hard cornering? Did you drill holes into the trunk to mount the strap holder?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The sub/box weighs around 80-90lbs, it collapsed the thin cardboard spare tire cover long ago and actually rests _inside_ the spare tire well, which keeps it from moving.


----------

